# Ginemed Seville



## Nitz (May 27, 2021)

Hi, we are looking at 3 main clinics in Spain for donor egg IVF. Does anyone have experience of using Ginemed Seville, Barcelona IVF or IVF Spain. Opinions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## AngelG (Jun 3, 2021)

Hi I had a beautiful perfect baby girl 16 months ago with Ginemed Seville. Not overly friendly but professional and to the point. Told you exactly what you needed to do and communication was always quick when needed. Coordinator was not there to chitchat. I was very happy with the overall experience. All worked out first time!


----------



## Nitz (May 27, 2021)

Nitz said:


> Hi, we are looking at 3 main clinics in Spain for donor egg IVF. Does anyone have experience of using Ginemed Seville, Barcelona IVF or IVF Spain. Opinions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.





AngelG said:


> Hi I had a beautiful perfect baby girl 16 months ago with Ginemed Seville. Not overly friendly but professional and to the point. Told you exactly what you needed to do and communication was always quick when needed. Coordinator was not there to chitchat. I was very happy with the overall experience. All worked out first time!


Thank you for your reply and I’m happy that it worked for you! We have actually been quite happy with the coordinator we’re dealing with and she’s one of the reasons we are going to go with them. I think I was just worrying as I can’t find anyone who has been with them. But your experience sounds reassuring. 🙂


----------



## AngelG (Jun 3, 2021)

Hi my coordinator has been been good, don't worry, I liked the way she approached things I just know some people are looking for something else. Experience was so good that I'm going back in August for a brother or sister. I have every faith in them. Just hope I can get there. Are you going to Seville or Barcelona and when do you plan to go?


----------



## Nitz (May 27, 2021)

AngelG said:


> Hi my coordinator has been been good, don't worry, I liked the way she approached things I just know some people are looking for something else. Experience was so good that I'm going back in August for a brother or sister. I have every faith in them. Just hope I can get there. Are you going to Seville or Barcelona and when do you plan to go?


We have chosen Seville. Do they have a branch in Barcelona? I know there’s one in Madrid. We have actually booked flights for this weekend to go over and get all our tests done next week. Hoping it should be okay as our coordinator was off last week Thursday and Friday. We want to try and get over for treatment in August. Could see you there!


----------



## Nitz (May 27, 2021)

Nitz said:


> We have chosen Seville. Do they have a branch in Barcelona? I know there’s one in Madrid. We have actually booked flights for this weekend to go over and get all our tests done next week. Hoping it should be okay as our coordinator was off last week Thursday and Friday. We want to try and get over for treatment in August. Could see you there!


If you want to chat via message happy to. 🙂


----------



## AngelG (Jun 3, 2021)

Nitz said:


> If you want to chat via message happy to. 🙂


Sure, I will try


----------



## EmilyP (Aug 31, 2021)

Hi Nitz and AngelG, i'm looking at Ginemed Seville for DE too, just starting this journey after several failed IVF. How is your experience? Did you choose Ginemed eventually? Thanks


----------

